# GenieGo on my Tablet is a NoGo...



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I purchased my GenieGo six months ago and it worked like a champ.. The app downloaded to my Galaxy Tab 2, and worked great. I had tablet memory/storage issues and had to uninstall.
This week I rehooked up the GenieGo, and tried to reinstall the app, There is where it all stops.
About a month ago my tablet updated the OS ver from 4.1 to 4.2.2.. I tried to download the GenieGo build dated 16 Sept and they dislike each other.
The Republican OS and the Democratic App have caused a Shutdown..:lol:
It works once, but when I try the app a few hours later, I get a blank screen.
It gives the option to send an error report which I have done, but last night I did call Tech Support and got an incident number.
I do not know if anything will come of it, but at least I tried to elevate it up the chain.
Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you have any other clients? Are they working OK? or is the tablet the only one?


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> Do you have any other clients? Are they working OK? or is the tablet the only one?


Only things on system :
HR44
HR24
Living Room Blu Ray
Sons Blu Ray
My Tablet (Galaxy Tab 2 )
And GenieGo

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

No, I meant clients for the GenieGo. Sorry


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Update: I had called Tech Support at Direct, the GenieGo and Android 4.2.2 are NOT Compatible at the moment, a fix is coming soon (but we have seen their soon before, it could be months )

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## thebigeazy (May 12, 2006)

Here is the quote from the "Google Play" description for GenieGo:

REQUIREMENTS
- Compatible with most Android devices running OS v2.3.4 to 4.1. OS 4.2 support coming soon. Droid Bionic requires OS v4.0 or later. For a list of compatible devices, please visit www.directv.com/geniego. 
(Note: Download & streaming requires the Android device to be on the same Wi-Fi network as the GenieGO device)


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm, I have Android 4.2.2 (Jelly Bean) on my Dell Venue tablets and GenieGo installs fine but won't open (just see a blank/black screen). I thought the Nov 5 app update improved compatibility.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Update: The Nov 5th update fixed my problem... It is very Stable on my Android tablet.. I have had no problems so far...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

Installed the Geniego app on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 and it is a no-go. I just get a blank screen. (Android 4.2.2) 
The app works fine on my samsung Galaxy II phone.(Android 4.1.2)
Main reason I bought the Geniego was to use it with my tablet... :bang


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Related problem:

Sorry if this answer is rather obvious;

Don't know a lot about tablets, but my brother just bought a..., well let's just say inexpensive or maybe "entry level"  one at Walgreens for ~$100.00.

Called a Polaroid A8, running Android 4.2.2. The GenieGo app. installed just fine, but when I try to stream inside or OOH, it pretty much ends there. The picture and sound is just a distorted mess. Choppy, shuddering video, with distorted sound which is frequently out out of lip sync as well.

Is this just a case of a cheap tablet which doesn't have the horsepower to run the GG app.?

Or can someone offer some other advice as to why the streaming runs like a pig on this tablet?

Briefly, from the Walgreens web-site on this;

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/polaroid-8-inch-android-tablet/ID=prod6197281-product?ext=gooHousehold_PLA_Tablet_ampersand_Laptop_Cases_prod6197281_pla&adtype={adtype}&kpid=prod6197281&sst=4c4b3429-080c-5568-2326-00007ba7387e

Operating System: Android™ 4.2
Processor: Dual - Core (SOC Chip: Super Dualcore A20)
RAM: 1GB/DDR3
Screen Resolution: 1024 x 768 (4:3)
Internal Memory: 4GB*
External Memory: Micro SD
Networking: Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n
Battery: Rechargeable Li-ion Polymer
*Actual internet memory may vary depending on the operating system of the device and preloaded apps.

Oh, and in case you are wondering, my brother just got the tablet this past Saturday and has not had time to pickup up a micro-SD card for it to expand the memory, plus he was thinking it's 4 GB internal memory was sufficient for the moment, he found out he only has about 800 MB of free space remaining due to the OS, installed apps, and other minor data stored on the device, so he cannot transfer a prepared file from the GG to test local playback of the file stored on the tablet itself.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Has anyone else been able to get GenieGO to work with Dell Venue 8? I have two that were bought as gifts and one has the blank screen issue and the other says the app doesn't work on rooted devices. Both are brand new, just opened and are running Android 4.2.2. 

I was hoping to load them full of content before they were opened.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Scott,

I'm pretty sure I read in another thread somewhere here, that another person was having problems with a Dell Venue 8. But there are so many Genio Go threads now, I don't remember where.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/209650-geniego-app-installs-but-wont-open-on-android-tablet-black-screen/?hl=%2Bdell+%2Bvenue

Found it!


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks Supramom. Yes I'm having problems too. I get the black screen even after the Android 4.3 update. What does DirecTV tell you when you call to complain?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

It's ironic timing! I just purchased a cheapo tablet for one of my sons, since he has a great laptop and a Nook as well. It is really so he can take Word and Excel homework back and forth with a lighter load than his large 15 inch laptop. It is a Maylong Mobility 7" Tablet M-270. It has Ice Cream Sandwich and does not appear to allow for upgrading the O.S.

I was able to download GenieGo, but get the message that it won't work on a rooted device. Which of course, this one is not!


----------

